# Towing Question G20 Van 5.7l 3.42 Ratio



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I have a G20 3/4 ton 5.7 litre GU6 option 3.42 ratio van. It has the towing package with trans cooler and larger radiator and the 4L60E electronic trans. The van weighs about 5,800 lbs. I had the dealer print out the spec sheet. Here is is exactly what it says. GVWR range 6000-7000. Then it says C6Q GVW rating 6875 lbs 6875 gvwr c6q. I am towing a 2002 25rss 4965 dry weight. I have towed many years,but this is the first time towing with this vehical. I was towing in drive (not overdrive) and turning 2600 rpm at 63 mph,it would go faster if i pushed the accelerator. When I was going up a steep grade on cruise control about 3/4 way up the grade it would kick down to secong gear the rpm woul go up to 3000 rpm and would continue going up the hill without much problem and would only drop to 61 mph, then after the hill it would kick into drive 3rd gear. There is no sticker anywhere that has the 11,500 or 12,500 weight anywhere. Is this ok to tow with? what is the tow limits, one place I looked it up and it said 11,000 with the 3.42 ratio and 12,000 with the 3.73 ratio, or 5,000 lbs with the 3.42 and 6000 with the 3.73 ratio. Any advice would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I tow with a 1/2 ton Express with no problems. 5.3 / 4.11. I wish I had more engine but oh well.
Your 3/4 ton should be fine. 
If you do alot of mountain towing I would think about an $800 gear change to 4.11.
I personally don't use the cruise control and I rarely drive faster than 60mph.

Here is the Trailer Life towing guide archive Linky Here Just look -up your year.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The 3.42's will leave you wanting for more torque at the rear wheels. I have 3.55's and wish I had 4.10's.

-CC


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

thank you for the advice. How many RPM are you turning at 60 mph? Are you towing in overdirve or do you put it in drive?

thanks
Rich



kjdj said:


> I tow with a 1/2 ton Express with no problems. 5.3 / 4.11. I wish I had more engine but oh well.
> Your 3/4 ton should be fine.
> If you do alot of mountain towing I would think about an $800 gear change to 4.11.
> I personally don't use the cruise control and I rarely drive faster than 60mph.
> ...


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

thank you for the reply . How many RPM are you turning at 60 mph?

thanks
Rich



collinsfam_tx said:


> The 3.42's will leave you wanting for more torque at the rear wheels. I have 3.55's and wish I had 4.10's.
> 
> -CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Rich, I turn about 2600rpm with the O/D (always) off. The sweet spot of the torque curve on my motor is around 3800rpm. The problem I face is that when I encounter wind/hills etc. that put a strain on the powertrain, there is not enough available power to pull the truck into the strength of the torque curve. So...I end up slowing down...down...down... until I hit about 50mph and the trans kicks down. Even so, sometimes the powertrain often does not have enough hp to stop the decelerating momentum and I often find myself cresting hills at 40-45mph. That is no fun when the speed limit is 70mph and people are overtaking you with a 30-35mph speed difference. If you plan on keeping your TV for a number of years to come, invest in a set of 4.10's. You will be happier while towing and will have fewer "white knuckle" moments.

-CC


----------

